# Hopper is online and works great, but dishonline.com says that the device is offline.



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

As I said in the subject, the hopper is configured correctly and works great on the network. However the online apps say that the device is offline.

I have seen some posts saying to put the device in the DMZ, but I run an business grade firewall on my network ( no upnp) so what are the neccesary firewall changes needed to make this work?

Everything works, the test show the device is online and the firmware is current since I installed last friday.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

dhickman said:


> As I said in the subject, the hopper is configured correctly and works great on the network. However the online apps say that the device is offline.
> 
> I have seen some posts saying to put the device in the DMZ, but I run an business grade firewall on my network ( no upnp) so what are the neccesary firewall changes needed to make this work?
> 
> Everything works, the test show the device is online and the firmware is current since I installed last friday.


I'll be happy to make any recommendations that I can. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number, also include the type of modem/router you are using.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And please keep us informed ...


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

It appears that the hopper has issue with dual homing.



I have the MoCa network bridged to my ethernet network via the HIC and the hopper was hooked up to the same vlan.

It appears the the hopper's moca and ethernet ports are seperate devices with different mac addresses, thus a different ip each.

To troubleshoot, I pulled the HIC and dish online started work, I also got the same behavior when I pulled the ethernet cord, and put the HIC back online.

I decided to leave the HIC in place since MoCa support up to 200mbit and the ethernet on the hopper is only 10/100. 

The Joeys are still connected only via ethernet and are working fine.

This is something that Dish probally needs to make their help desk aware of, since I can easily see an installer putting a hic in, and then at a later point the user hooks up the ethernet. Everything will work fine with no errors on the internal network, but there will be issues accessing from remote.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Using 1 Gb infrastructure for h+j MRV after your post - so far only two only video freezes (I'm thinking it was J overheating).


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Using 1 Gb infrastructure for h+j MRV after your post - so far only two only video freezes (I'm thinking it was J overheating).


It could also be QOS issues.

I have also had a few hiccups on the joeys. To be quite honest, the flexibility ethernet allows is worth the occasional easy to solve issue. I do not mind "testing" this out at all. I do not want my house having obsolete Rg6 wired all over it.

The only time I have had any real issue was when I was playing with the network connection on the H and the HIC. The joeys freaked out and had to adjust themselves. Of course this is what I expect with any kind of client and server system. The interesting thing was the both J resolved the issue without rebooting. This is much better than doing the same thing with a windows server.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm watching the new vertical position of Joey ... my bet on the box's overhating (no convection at all - I'm considering open the box too and add same small 12 VDC (1") fan powered by by low [5V] level to kill its noise.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I'm watching the new vertical position of Joey ... my bet on the box's overhating (no convection at all - I'm considering open the box too and add same small 12 VDC (1") fan powered by by low [5V] level to kill its noise.


I figured that it was not optional and used it, so I am not having any heat issues.

I also run a small fan across my hopper and xbox in the equipment rack.


----------



## mrtuneup2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am a new Dish subscriber and was with DirecTV for 18 1/2 years. I have 2 Hoppers & 2 Joey's installed. I can use Demand/ Blockbuster streaming with no problem. I can access my account with an iPad or iPhone including Sling Adapter. When I go online to access my timers, guide, DVR recordings, guide it just sits there and says Loading DVR Info . . .I have tried 4 other computers, web browsers, clearing cache, & hard reseting my Hopper. Dishes tech support tells me to contact my computer manufacture. Funny thing the guy from Dish says the problem also exist at his house also. Any ideas on how we can Dish to fix this problem?


----------



## mrtuneup2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 2 Hoppers and one of them was showing no Broadband connection on line. I am not sure if this is what you are talking about. I moved the ethernet connection to the top port and it now shows both with a connection.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the exact same issue.
To do a bit of troubleshooting, In IE9, I opened the Developer Tools screen and went to the console tab. The web page is getting this error:

SCRIPT5007: Unable to get value of the property 'slingbox_user': object is null or undefined. common_compile.js?1338451808, line 165 character 110

then just retries every few seconds, forever. I've PM'd a DIRT member and I'll send an update if we can get it working.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The first time you access your Hopper online, it takes an extended period of time for all the information from your HD to load online. During this process, it is best to be patient. Afterwards, the load time is a lot shorter.

I don't remember exactly how long mine took initially but most of the time it loads quickly. We are working on having it load more quickly initially. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



mrtuneup2 said:


> I am a new Dish subscriber and was with DirecTV for 18 1/2 years. I have 2 Hoppers & 2 Joey's installed. I can use Demand/ Blockbuster streaming with no problem. I can access my account with an iPad or iPhone including Sling Adapter. When I go online to access my timers, guide, DVR recordings, guide it just sits there and says Loading DVR Info . . .I have tried 4 other computers, web browsers, clearing cache, & hard reseting my Hopper. Dishes tech support tells me to contact my computer manufacture. Funny thing the guy from Dish says the problem also exist at his house also. Any ideas on how we can Dish to fix this problem?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried a different browser to see if you still have the same problem? As I mentioned with the other post, the first time you login to access your receiver, it takes awhile for the upload to complete. Please let me know. Thanks.



TallGuyXP said:


> I have the exact same issue.
> To do a bit of troubleshooting, In IE9, I opened the Developer Tools screen and went to the console tab. The web page is getting this error:
> 
> SCRIPT5007: Unable to get value of the property 'slingbox_user': object is null or undefined. common_compile.js?1338451808, line 165 character 110
> ...


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Ray,
Thanks for the response! I've left mine running overnight and well into the next morning. I'll try it with Chrome today and let you know.


----------



## mrtuneup2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The first time you access your Hopper online, it takes an extended period of time for all the information from your HD to load online. During this process, it is best to be patient. Afterwards, the load time is a lot shorter.
> 
> I don't remember exactly how long mine took initially but most of the time it loads quickly. We are working on having it load more quickly initially. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


I Let it load for 2 hours still not loading . . .


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Threads merged._


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

DishOnline reads My Recordings but will not read Timers.


----------

